# New Member - 280Rs



## dwilder (Nov 30, 2014)

I have a 280RS and haul an Electa Glide Harley with it. I've had the Outback for almost 3 years now, just joined the forum. The camper is winterized right now so all I can do is plan for next year. Normally we are camping 3 out of every 4 weekends from April thru October. Only use it as a toy hauler 3 or 4 times a year. Use the garage for a bunkroom for our grandkids

I'm in the St Louis area, used the 280rs in Sturgis last year, great trip and the camper worked great. Hog Heaven Campground.

Pull the 280 with an F250 Diesel.

dw


----------



## musicman (Feb 8, 2010)

Sturgis is a good time. Keep the rubber side down.


----------



## musicman (Feb 8, 2010)

Taking my 23KRS to Sturgis again in 2015. Staying at Buffalo Chip. Had a great time in '13. Welcome to the forum.

DS


----------

